

Ask HN: I need to ask a Google employee a question? - hackthisthing

Can I e-mail someone a question if you work there. Thanks.
======
byoung2
I don't work for Google, but if you're in Los Angeles, the Santa Monica
Googlers meet for happy hour every Friday at Warszawa
([http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=10466761866034864418&#...</a>).

------
iphpdonthitme
I once emailed Peter Norvig about about one of his Amazon book reviews.
Surprisingly, he replied back within a day.

